# Soundtraxx New Product



## dgs22 (Feb 18, 2012)

FYI...I Received a message stating the BLU-4408 - Soundtraxx Blunami for Large Scale - will be available 1st quarter 2023, though I have found nothing further. Anyone have more info?


----------



## piercedandan (9 mo ago)

Is there a reason for 24 volts being the max voltage? The Lenz and Zimo systems can output a 'rider' pulse thus placing more than 24 volts on the track. My Zimo MX1 outputs 25 volts to the track and the MX10 outputs 24 volts. And yes these are real as my MX10 power supply is 30 volts. I know the NMRA DCC spec is 22 volts but the DC spec is 27 volts. So, I am a little confused why the European mfg go higher than the US mfg DCC max voltage.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Yep, based on BlueRail, small system that runs DCC decoders from a small receiver/booster and the throttle is an app on a cell phone. 

Yes, and the NMRA DCC spec is not 22 volts, you need to look at the NMRA site... I mentioned this before...

Greg


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Greg Elmassian said:


> based on BlueRail, small system that runs DCC decoders


The Blunami come in 2amp or 5 amp versions - the 5amp is not 'small', I think. My pal Tim uses them.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Your friend already has a Blunami? He must have bought them right off, as I understand they are out of stock, and now it's a "parts issue".

Greg


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Greg Elmassian said:


> Your friend already has a Blunami?


He's had them on order for months. I believe he got a report the 5 amp version was coming any minute. I don't know if he got it yet, though. I'll ask.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

So your pal is GOING to use them, right? OK, that helps, since there were a few in a pilot run and then immediate parts shortage.

Thanks, was thinking I was missing something, I have somewhat of a back door involvement in this.

Greg


----------



## dgs22 (Feb 18, 2012)

Greg...care to expand on your involvement?


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Several of the people directly involved in BlueRail are here in San Diego, no big deal, just heard that SoundTraxx announced the product and there was a "chip shortage" that makes it impossible to fulfill the orders placed.

No more no less.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Pete Thornton said:


> I believe he got a report the 5 amp version was coming any minute. I don't know if he got it yet,


Tim reports he hasn't got any and he hasn't ordered one as they are not available.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I waited 6 years for a SoundTraxx product once.... this won't be that long, but Taiwan controls the chip market, prices are still very high, and SoundTraxx is a small company.

Greg


----------

